# Car accident on holiday



## Chinita00 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi members. I was wondering if anyone could advise me. 
I am currently in holiday from Switzerland to see my MIL. We drove/ferried over to Athens in our Swiss plate car. Whilst in Athens a local car crashed into the front of us and damaging our front headlight. We got the details of the driver and contacted our insurance. 
we just received a call stating that Greek car insurances don’t cover the cost of fixing foreign cars and that we have to do it in our ‘home’ country.Is this true? 
Our problem is that the front light does not work due to the crash and as we know it is illegal to drive with one headlight and we need the car to get around as we have a 7month old baby.

can anyone advise?


----------

